# My Pretty Girls This Morning



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And how could you not??? They're gorgeous!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> And how could you not??? They're gorgeous!


Yup, just beautiful.

Rick


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Their heads are turned just the same way they are gorgeous! I love the kind of gaze that spoos give off- so regal sometimes in photos!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful photos, lovely pretty spoos


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It is so true what everyone will say about their black poodle... you just can't get a good photo of them. Stella will always out shine Carley in a photo, but Carley is the prettier of the two .


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> It is so true what everyone will say about their black poodle... you just can't get a good photo of them. Stella will always out shine Carley in a photo, but Carley is the prettier of the two .


Actually you can, it's just a bit more difficult, and you have to be aware of the background and understand how the cameras' meter is seeing the scene.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> It is so true what everyone will say about their black poodle... you just can't get a good photo of them. Stella will always out shine Carley in a photo, but Carley is the prettier of the two .



But on the positive side, when you see them in person, Carley will always look cleaner! I remember taking pictures of my white poodle Tasia and thinking "if only she actually looked that good"!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Actually you can, it's just a bit more difficult, and you have to be aware of the background and understand how the cameras' meter is seeing the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Meter - where is the meter on my iPhone or iPad lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Meter - where is the meter on my iPhone or iPad lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True. But I have an app on my iPhone called Camera Awesome that allows you to selectively meter and focus. Pretty cool. I think it's free with a limited set of presets also or you can pay for additional presets. I paid for the extra presets and never use them. Live and learn. Check it out though. Even on the standard camera app that comes with the iPhone you can tap the screen and drag the yellow box to where you want it to meter and focus. Not great but better than nothing. 

Rick


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pic. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think they are both very beautiful! 

I tell both my dogs that they are my favorites all the time. Lily is my favorite girl poodle and Peeves is my favorite boy GSD. They can both be favorites until I have two of the same thing sometime down the road.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The girls look so pretty! We need to see more of your fabulous gardens though!!!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is our view Molly. I see this from my family room and dining room.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tate's little fish pond.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Our driveway, I sent this photo to my daughter when she was living in Hong Kong... it made her so homesick and that was my plan. She lived there a year and then came back to the farm and built a house.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls don't need a dog park...lol


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, spectacular property.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your property is beautiful and the scene looking towards your neighbors is as well. Carley and Stella are two lucky ladies, as are their people.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My rose garden. I also want you guys to know I do all the work by myself ! Everyone that comes here comments and admires my HUSBAND'S work... don't get me started.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am not a member of a gym... dogs and gardening keep me fit.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a love for garden art.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are very creative in your gardening. I wish I had the kind of space you do for roses. And mine really suffered this winter. My yard still looks pretty beat up, but hopefully in the next week I can make a good dent in things.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Lily, I am always wishing I had less space. My garden is so big it has become a full time job. If it were not family land with my mom and one of my daughters living here, I would be happy to sell and get something easier to care for. I dream of a small home with a very small, well cared for garden, right by a park for the dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have a pool and a lot of deck space on a shy 1/4 acre, so I could wish for some more open lawn for Lily and Peeves. More beds would be more work than I think I would want.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Nice dogs, nice garden, nice pictures. I love your garden. You need a metal poodle sculpture!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I do have this....http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/44042-concrete-poodle-my-early-birthday-present.html


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington has informed me that he is packing his bag to come live with you! Oh my your garden and everything looks amazing. No doubt a lot of work and love go into keeping it so beautiful. Your dogs are lovely as always!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Love your space, vogue would love it too but the benefit to living in town is her coat can stay longer....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Gorgeous spot Carley's mom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You so much!!!! Looking at your gardens made me miss mine!!!! Living in an Apt is easy, but growing tomatoes and flowers in pots somehow is just not the same as being on your knees grubbing in the dirt with the sun at your back!:rose-dead:


----------

